# Finally finished - I think?



## Deda (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been working on this website for the last few days.  I have no products, no nothin, just the basics.

Please please please.  Tell me what you think. The layout, the colors, how does it look in your browser, with your settings?  Does anything look skewed?

Thanks in advance for any and all feedback.  

DeeDa Notions

I've been soaping and such for over 6 years.  I think I'm ready for the next step.

Cheers, Deb


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 20, 2008)

I love the colors!  Great job on the site so far!


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2008)

I ditto what DP said. By the way your cats are too cute.

Sonja


----------



## Chay (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it looks great.


----------



## Sanghama (Jun 20, 2008)

Deb, I love your layout, and the menu section looks sensational - very clear and easy to read.

The title "what's new for June" doesn't look clear to me.....what I mean is that is doesn't stand out enough - I would prefer to see it a different colour, and maybe a bit bigger or a clearer font.  The heading above it "Potions, lotions & handmade soap" stands out better from the background because it is white.  

The description of you soap - I love the way you have written it, and the font is easy to read.  What I find difficult is that it is too small (for me) to read easily - remember you customers will probably have been staring at a computer screen for a while, and if they find it too much of a effort to read you carefully worded information, they will go looking elsewhere.  

Overall, make it EASY for them to read, understand and buy.  
Well done, let us know when you've uploaded your info & pics,
cheers
Sanghama


----------



## IanT (Jun 20, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I have been working on this website for the last few days.  I have no products, no nothin, just the basics.
> 
> Please please please.  Tell me what you think. The layout, the colors, how does it look in your browser, with your settings?  Does anything look skewed?
> 
> ...




a nd you said that pic was your daughter???  :shock:


----------



## beadella (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it looks OUTSTANDING!!!  Really Pro!!!!!!!!! 8) 

The only thing I would suggest is keep one eye on the calender with those "image coming soon" bits.................you're running out of June!


----------



## Deda (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback!  I agree, the text is small.  I do love the menu, but I think it's too big.  I am coding up another mockup, hopefully I will have it uped this weekend.

(I swear, I am dreaming in html,  java and css.)

I'm not going to rush getting my products on, I want the site to be pleasing before "go live" - I don't have the luxury of a test server, so I guess it's live now, but I hope not looked at too much!

As for the model in the header pic, that is my baby girl, Sarah.  

So sorry to ramble, but you know, 12 hours of coding and ... 

edited because I talk/text too much when I am tired.


----------



## IanT (Jun 21, 2008)

> As for the model in the header pic, that is my baby girl, Sarah.


  She is beautiful.

I say no more


----------



## Deda (Jun 28, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> > As for the model in the header pic, that is my baby girl, Sarah.
> 
> 
> She is beautiful.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 29, 2008)

The site is beautiful. I love the colors The things I would change:

1. I would make your mid area solid white instead of transparent. 
2. I would widen your mid area and make the borders about 2-3" wide.
3. I would center the mid area so that there is equal space between the top and the bottom of the site. Do the mid area looks like a floating box right in the middle.
4.  I would make it so the background is static while the menu area had the scrolling effect.   I hope that makes sense

It is hard work building a website, but you are definitely on the right track with the design.


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 29, 2008)

Ahh! That was so weird!  When I was looking at the site a few minutes ago everything was static, that's why I made the suggestions I made. So ignore them, you already have everything going on.


----------



## Deda (Jul 10, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> Ahh! That was so weird!  When I was looking at the site a few minutes ago everything was static, that's why I made the suggestions I made. So ignore them, you already have everything going on.



Thanks so much for the input.  It's a long long road from idea to implement.  It's gonna take me months to complete everything.

BTW, I Love your blog - those kids are TOO cute.


----------



## digit (Jul 11, 2008)

I snoozed and missed it. Do let us know when you open shop.   

Digit


----------

